# Thinkfinger & Sony vaio

## die-hard

salve ragazzi, sto cercando di congigurare il mio lettore di impronti digitali, e facendo una ricerca su google, questo è supportato pienamente, ma vedete cosa mi succede:

```

VaioTux linux # tf-tool --acquire

ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)

Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>

Initializing... done.

Could not acquire fingerprint (communication with fingerprint reader failed).

VaioTux linux # 

```

Ho seguito la seguente guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Thinkfinger, avendo il lettore SGS Thomson Microelectronics, ma senza successo.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------

## flocchini

non andra' mai. Sui vaio c'e' un blocco via bios, il protocollo di comunicazione e' "sporcato" ad hoc dalla sony per evitare che terze parti possano sfruttare il lettore. E' allo studio un'implementazione con il progetto libfprint ma per ora no way

----------

## die-hard

grazie del chiarimento, per ora è l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a configurare, per il resto tutto ok.

----------

## flocchini

stesso problema sul mio SZ3, peccato, speriamo che prima o poi funzioni  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> non andra' mai. Sui vaio c'e' un blocco via bios, il protocollo di comunicazione e' "sporcato" ad hoc dalla sony per evitare che terze parti possano sfruttare il lettore. E' allo studio un'implementazione con il progetto libfprint ma per ora no way

 

un classico comportamento di Sony: stessa cosa hanno fatto con i driver nvidia in alcune versioni, l'acpi del bios e la gestione delle chiavi funzione interne.  :Twisted Evil: 

scusate lo sfogo ma ce l'ho su a morte con questo comportamento.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   non andra' mai. Sui vaio c'e' un blocco via bios, il protocollo di comunicazione e' "sporcato" ad hoc dalla sony per evitare che terze parti possano sfruttare il lettore. E' allo studio un'implementazione con il progetto libfprint ma per ora no way 
> 
> un classico comportamento di Sony: stessa cosa hanno fatto con i driver nvidia in alcune versioni, l'acpi del bios e la gestione delle chiavi funzione interne. 
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ce l'ho su a morte con questo comportamento.

 

Sony è l'antimodello del mercato del futuro. Non comprerò mai più sony... nulla di nulla... ho già riportati un vaio... mai + uan cosa simile

----------

## Atzeni

E dire che stavo facendo un pensierino ad un Vaio per il giorno in cui il mio Toshiba trapasserà.

Scusate la domanda OT ma sapete se Asus si comporta come Sony in merito al riconoscitore di impronte?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> stesso problema sul mio SZ3, peccato, speriamo che prima o poi funzioni 

 

Anche io stesso modello stesso problema, per il resto dire perfetto mi sembra poco.

Sony Vaio TUTTA LA VITA!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

mah, anche io mi trovo benissimo con il mio ma per quanto riguarda il supporto a linux e numeri come questo devo dar ragione a peach: difficilmente il prossimo portatile sara' un sony. Certo che anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte e i thinkpad (che penso siano i meglio supportati) sono davvero tremendi  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

i thinkpad sono talmente ben supportati ... che uno accetta di buon grado di muoversi con cautela per evitare di prendere dentro uno dei loro spigoli ... sono davvero armi improprie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Solo a me va tutto perfetto tranne il fingerprint reader, che fra l'altro non mi ci sono nemmeno mai messo ad installarlo?

Io ho pieno supporto a tutto.

----------

## die-hard

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Solo a me va tutto perfetto tranne il fingerprint reader, che fra l'altro non mi ci sono nemmeno mai messo ad installarlo?
> 
> Io ho pieno supporto a tutto.

 

Anke a me funge tutto alla perfezione, tranne i tasti fn, che dopo un pò mi sono rotto e perso nella configurazione dei vari script. Ah dimenticavo, non sono riuscito a configurare nemmeno il susprend2ram, ho compilato i tuxonice sources, ma nulla fa fare con gli script, qualkuno ha qualke dritta? O può passarmi i suoi file di conf?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *die-hard wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Solo a me va tutto perfetto tranne il fingerprint reader, che fra l'altro non mi ci sono nemmeno mai messo ad installarlo?
> 
> Io ho pieno supporto a tutto. 
> 
> Anke a me funge tutto alla perfezione, tranne i tasti fn, che dopo un pò mi sono rotto e perso nella configurazione dei vari script. Ah dimenticavo, non sono riuscito a configurare nemmeno il susprend2ram, ho compilato i tuxonice sources, ma nulla fa fare con gli script, qualkuno ha qualke dritta? O può passarmi i suoi file di conf?

 

A me ha funzionato subito tutto alla grande dopo aver letto le indicazioni in questa guida. Anche il suspend to ram dovrebbe funzionare bene.

----------

## flocchini

anche a me funziona tutto, del resto la piattaforma centrino quella e', ma non vedo perche' dover rinunciare al fingerprint reader per una scelta idiota e senza senso. Per non parlare della docking station costruita in maniera criminale che fa guadagnare 5 gradi secchi al portatile. La prossima volta mi rivolgero' altrove  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> anche a me funziona tutto, del resto la piattaforma centrino quella e', ma non vedo perche' dover rinunciare al fingerprint reader per una scelta idiota e senza senso. Per non parlare della docking station costruita in maniera criminale che fa guadagnare 5 gradi secchi al portatile. La prossima volta mi rivolgero' altrove 

 

E dai su!  :Very Happy:  io sono ottimista.. prima o poi mi funzionerà spero!!!  :Smile: 

Per la temperatura io ho risolto utilizzando un ciocco di legno artigianale tagliato apposta per la misura del mio SZ. Del resto in questi modelli i piedini come il sony FX210 non ce li hanno..   :Twisted Evil: 

Capisco l'utilità della docking station in effetti.

----------

## flocchini

ma senza la docking station non ho mai avuto problemi di temperatura. Con quella invece guadagno 5 gradi netti. Non che si surriscaldi o altro, il pc va comunque perfettamente ed evidentemente e' fatto per sopportare questo aumento, pero' a livello logico non mi va proprio giu', pago 275euro un maledetto pezzo di plastica con 3 porte usb, una lan e una va e devo beccarmi 5 gradi in piu' o risolvere con dei pezzi di legno? :p

----------

## mambro

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   non andra' mai. Sui vaio c'e' un blocco via bios, il protocollo di comunicazione e' "sporcato" ad hoc dalla sony per evitare che terze parti possano sfruttare il lettore. E' allo studio un'implementazione con il progetto libfprint ma per ora no way 
> 
> un classico comportamento di Sony: stessa cosa hanno fatto con i driver nvidia in alcune versioni, l'acpi del bios e la gestione delle chiavi funzione interne. 
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ce l'ho su a morte con questo comportamento.

 

Cioè? Cosa succedeva coi drivers nvidia?

----------

## Peach

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   un classico comportamento di Sony: stessa cosa hanno fatto con i driver nvidia in alcune versioni, l'acpi del bios e la gestione delle chiavi funzione interne. 
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ce l'ho su a morte con questo comportamento. 
> 
> Cioè? Cosa succedeva coi drivers nvidia?

 

sotto win non posso installare i driver ufficiali (cié l'installer quitta dicendo che non c'è una scheda video nvidia), tant'è che all'inizio (il portatile ha una 6200GO con 64MB di memoria interna e fino a 128 condivisa) non riusciva ad usare la memoria condivisa perché non era supportata ancora dai driver sony (o semplicemente erano buggati). Ora invece che i problemi sono appianati anche sotto linux, la risoluzione 1280x800 esiste solo quando carico i driver e il max di risoluzione ottenibile ad es in framebuffer è 1024x768 (anche grub per intenderci non riesce a prendere più di 640x480 e non riesce a scalare).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*    *Peach wrote:*   un classico comportamento di Sony: stessa cosa hanno fatto con i driver nvidia in alcune versioni, l'acpi del bios e la gestione delle chiavi funzione interne. 
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ce l'ho su a morte con questo comportamento. 
> 
> Cioè? Cosa succedeva coi drivers nvidia? 
> ...

 

Scusa, giusto per curiosità, che modello hai esattamente?

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusa, giusto per curiosità, che modello hai esattamente?

 

FS115-M

----------

